# ´nuther custom quickie: AW Camaro alert!



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I just didn´t want to hide what I did to my AW Camaros a couple of days ago. I always considered (and still do) the AW Camaro one of the nicest T-Jet bodies they ever did (hmm, to be honest, they´re the nicest!!!), but I still don´t really like their chassis too much.

So I mounted my pair of Camaros onto the real thing, added some RRR T/A wheels (with aftermarket silicones). Finally a little shaving of the screwposts and swapping the glass (cut down to enable lowering the body to the max) between the 2 cars - et voilá, here we go:






























Now if I only had some "Sunoco" decals to hide these ridiculous "TJET CAMARO" and "AW" printings...! 

O.K. - that´s it for this weekend!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I think that they look awesome!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

THey are pretty dang cool Claus!!! For some reason that year camaro has eluded my grasp.. Now that I've seen better pictures of them, I will need to add a couple to my stable.. Nice lowering job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice Claus, very, very nice!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*These are MILES ahead of where they were....*



clausheupel said:


> Now if I only had some "Sunoco" decals to hide these ridiculous "TJET CAMARO" and "AW" printings...!


Nice handywork Claus. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't you just HATE when they put goofy logos on... just don't make a lick of sense. The AW I could live with, but I agree... the other verbage can easily be deleted and/or replaced without any arguments from me. All in all though.... MUCH better than stock. nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

The lowered look you gave these works great and the rims POP the whole deal! Yeah SUNOCO would have been nice but, these are still very sharp cars. 

Bob...thanks for the window trim tech tip...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Very beautiful, Claus!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Claus, Always liked the blue one better but with the right rims & slight lowering both look nicely finished! Great Job. ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Ya gotta like Camaros!!! Those look much better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Once again, German Engineering lifts the plain into the realms of very cool! Thanks for sharing , Claus. Now you can take them out to the Autobahn:

Wir fahr'n fahr'n fahr'n auf der Autobahn!

Russ the Hutt is down with Kraftwerk!


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

clausheupel said:


> I just didn´t want to hide what I did to my AW Camaros


Hi Claus,

i hope it's ok to show my modification here. :wave:
This one was inspired by an old H0 slotcar magazine.









With a look at your pics i can see that my wheels don't fit.

Greetz to the south, Ebi


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:




:dude:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Claus,
Pattos http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html has the decals you are looking for. Look under the letter C and then scroll down to 
Cmaro - Sunco - 1967 & 1968 Trans Am . Hope this helps.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Yeah...good point*

Great job Claus!

Yer 'Maro pair looks very aggressive now that they are properly hunkered down. Nice to see you back in the saddle and knocking out some cars. We always enjoy your show from the other side of the pond. 

I always thought it was "dee yoo emm" DUMB to write what something is right on it. Especially the obvious. IE: Rock, hammer, brick, ....except perhaps in the case of the word "idiot"...so's at a minimum we can at least identify them keep them at arms length. 

I mean really and good god....I'd have to ask who the rocket scientist is at AW who decided that slappin' a big ole "T-jet Camaro" logo on the side of that otherwise beautifully styled 'Maro was a good plan...and as if that werent enough; they determined that it would be rather stylish to contour it along the fender arch like a first graders tempra painted art project. Truly the only thing I would add would be to reverse the letter "R" in order to properly authenticate it.

All in all a simple fix for a master such as yourself. 

I remember gnashing my teeth and wincing in pain when I first saw this beautiful car ...done up in clown makeup.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I always wondered how the RRR T/A wheels looked, and now I know. The cars look much improved with the lower stance as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Claus, good looking Camaros! :thumbsup: Ebi, nice work on the hard body Chap. Camaro. I believe the car to which you are refering is a Lexan model
in HO Journal.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*oh yeah, we hear ya Claus....*



clausheupel said:


> Now if I only had some "Sunoco" decals to hide these ridiculous "TJET CAMARO" and "AW" printings...!


... I'm actually ok with the AW logo, but as long as we're bitch'n in Claus' thread wave: Claus).... Is there some unwritten manufacturing law that requires if 2 of the same model of toy car are produced in 2 different colors schemes purposely in order to make them "different"... both MUST then always have the same number on them.... which essentially keeps them the same????? Can it be such a design issue that literally decade upon decade can pass, mfgs come and go, technology grows by leaps and bounds, yet nobody can get past this?? ..... nd


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Camaro, an all-time classic. Great job!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> ... I'm actually ok with the AW logo, but as long as we're bitch'n in Claus' thread wave: Claus).... Is there some unwritten manufacturing law that requires if 2 of the same model of toy car are produced in 2 different colors schemes purposely in order to make them "different"... both MUST then always have the same number on them.... which essentially keeps them the same????? Can it be such a design issue that literally decade upon decade can pass, mfgs come and go, technology grows by leaps and bounds, yet nobody can get past this?? ..... nd


 
It is, apparently, as the slots gods would have it.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*AW SUNOCO Camaro! ))*

Hi boys,

Thanks for all the encouraging comments and tips. Now I a) didn´t feel like ordering Patto´s decals for just one project and b) was way too impatient, so I took my last sheet of white inkjet decal paper and did some SUNOCO CAMARO decals myself.

I was fortunate and found a nice detail photo of the real thing somewhere in the depths of the www, saved it to my HD and after a little Photoshopping around I imported the pic to CorelDraw for scaling down to the right size. 

The whole procedure incl. printing, letting dry, overspraying with clear coat lacquer, letting dry again, applying the decals and finally touching up the white decal edges (Revell #51 is a close fit to the Camaro´s color) was not even an hour I took off from my work time today...!










Now all she needs is a brushed on light coat of Micro Gloss (that´s what I always use when not covering whole cars with clear coat) over the decals tonight when the blue enamel´s dry! 

Now if I only knew what to do with my silly white TJET CAMARO tampo printings?  Any suggestions highly appreciated...! 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

OMG!

Like all yer stuff...She's top shelf!

Funny dat...the manufacturers never seem to grasp the concept that it's these little subtlties and nuances which are sooooooo important.

...'course if they made them all correct we wouldnt have anything to do, laugh at, or complain about. :tongue:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

tee hee...rock, brick...well said bill.
claus those look great!i could never resist lowering my tjets...i agree on the aw chassis...love those rims too!


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*AW Camaros*

CLAUS: :wave: AWESOME looking wheels. Lowering the bodies sure improves the look of the AW CAMAROS. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*BTW Claus....*

I spy an E-Type with a yellow #15. What ya got hidden there?  nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet job Claus. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like the way your decals turned out.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Claus!! you know i am a mopar freak but those camaros are nice!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Claus,

Was not expecting this but, yeah that is Sunoco Camaro cool!!  

Bb...Now this Camar is fun...zilla


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I fully agree as this is what they should have looked like from the git go ! Very nice look and excellent work as allways Claus ! Me LIKEY !!!:thumbsup:

Bear :wave:*


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

clausheupel said:


> *snip*
> 
> Now if I only knew what to do with my silly white TJET CAMARO tampo printings?  Any suggestions highly appreciated...!
> 
> ...


Nice job on the blue Camaro Claus..
As what to do to TJET CAMARO tampo on the white car...

Buff it off.........


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Dyno Dom said:


> I believe the car to which you are refering is a Lexan model in HO Journal.


You are right, H0 Journal. A 70s TA Chaparral made for Gary Beedle's birthday. Very very impressing work!


----------

